# 9" South Bend Tumbler Gears



## Kernbigo (Jan 24, 2016)

I just got done modifying my tumbler gears on my south bend 9" wide bed. Ground the shafts down from 5/8" to 15 m/m, bored the gears from 5/8" to 21 m/m  waiting for the loctite to dry to try it to see if it quiet them down some.  Bearing number hk1512 needle roller bearing.

__._,_.___


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work. Now if you really want them to run quiet, put some open gear grease on them.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 24, 2016)

may be a dumb question but what is open gear grease?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 24, 2016)

Sticky grease formulated for use on open gears like you have on the back of your model A.  I use it on my 10L. The difference is amazing. If you get it on your clothes it will be there forever.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 26, 2016)

are more people using grease or oil on the change and tumbler gears?


----------



## armorer198401 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks good, although I would plug up those oil holes if I were you. I see all kinds of stuff getting into those holes and dropping right into the bearings. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 27, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> are more people using grease or oil on the change and tumbler gears?


The only place I use grease on a lathe is on the gears on the back where the chips rarely go.  The stuff I use goes on real sticky but drys so it doesn't attract swarf.  I have used motorcycle chain lube on the gears in the quick change box. Never had a problem with that either because it drys right after you spray it on.  I just use way oil on them now.  I might start using the chain lube on the heavy 10 just because the oil makes such a mess running down the front of the pedestal.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 28, 2016)

those oil holes are how the bearings get oiled


----------



## armorer198401 (Feb 1, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> those oil holes are how the bearings get oiled


If it were me, I would just use some Teflon grease packed into the bearings and plug the holes, even with something temporary. If any sort of chip gets in there it is going to gall those bearings.


----------

